# Beat the Heat



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Come Take Advantage of Our August
BEAT the HEAT FISHING SPECIAL*

*August 2018

Call Today: (888) 677-4868*

*LIMITED Offer- August 2018 ONLY!*

We are extending the offering of our annually-reduced fishing rates to include August this year. Make it a point to arrive at the Lodge in time to enjoy some wonderful appetizers in our outdoor kitchen, only to be followed by a delicious dining experience complete with a complimentary bottle of wine and a delightful dessert. Awaken the next morning to a hot buffet breakfast before meeting your Captain for a day of coastal fishing. We offer some of the most experienced and absolute best coastal fishing guides on the Gulf Coast, and they all happen to office in the numerous bay systems surrounding Seadrift and Port O'Connor where August fishing for speckled trout and redfish is hotter than summertime temperatures.​
*Call Today: (888) 677-4868*






*Arrive 4:00PM for Meals & Lodging, then...
Next Morning Fish a Half-Day or Full-Day **(Same Price) *

**** Live Bait NOT Included ***

2 Guests Per Boat = $ 368.00 Per Guest
3 Guests Per Boat = $ 300.00 Per Guest
4 Guests Per Boat = $ 282.00 Per Guest
*** Same Price for Half-Day or Full-Day ***

Call Today: (888) 677-4868*​






*A Few Photos From August 2017​*


----------

